# الفرق بين precast و prestressed و post tension



## eng_ahmed2003 (20 يوليو 2011)

اخوانى نامل توضيح الفرق بين 
precast و prestressed و post tension
فهل 
prestressed كما درسنا هى خرسانة سابقة الشد اى اكسبها اجهاد شد باستخدام الكابلات 
وهل post tension هى لاحقة الشد طيب كيف يتم تصنيعها
وال precast هى خرسانة سابقة الصنع 
نامل من لدية خبرة التوضيح


----------



## mecheil.edwar (20 يوليو 2011)

PRE CAST
تعنى الخرسانة سابقة الصب وهى خرسانة جاهزة يتم صبها فى المصنع ثم تورد للموقع ويتم تثبيتها وتركيبها 
واثناء صنع هذه الخرسانة يتم فيها أستخدام مفهوم PRESTRESSING بمعنى يتم وضع كابلات حديدية (وهى المكافئة للتسليح فى الخرسانة العادية ) ثم يتم شد هذه الكبابلات بقوة معينة ثم بعد ذلك يتم صب القالب الخرسانى 
وتلك الفكرة تزيد من مقاومة العنصر الخرسانى ...هذه طريقة 
وهناك طريقة أخرى وهى صب القالب الخرسانى وترك مكان مفرغ للكابلات ثم بعد التوريد للموقع يتم تركيب الكابلات وشد هذه الكابلات ب PRESTRESSING FORCE 
الأمثلة على النوع الأول : تركيب وشد الكابلات بالموقع 
البلاطات الخرسانية المعروفة بالبلاطات المفرغة HOLLOW CORE SLAB 
الكمرات الخرسانية 
وتم أستخدام هذه الطريقة فى العديد من الأبراج الخرسانية والتى تجاوز عدد الطوابق بها أكثر من 60 طابق
وتكون طريقة الأنشاء كالتالى :
اللبشة والخوازيق = خرسانة مسلحة مصبوبة فى الموقع
الأعمدة والكور وال CORE WALLS = خرسانة مسلحة مصبوبة فى الموقع 
الكمرات = PRE CAST = أى كمرات تم صبها وتجهيزها بالمصنع يتم توريدها وتجهيزها بالموقع
البلاطات = HOLLOW CORE SLAB 
والبلاطات والكمرات تم تثبيت وشد الكابلات الخاصة بهم بالمصنع كما أشرنا
يترك فقط جزء علوى من الكمرات حوالى 10 سم بحيث يتم ربط الكمرات مع البلاطات بما يعرف ب TOPPING 
وهو عبارة عن خرسانة مسلحة بسمك 5 إلى 7 سم تستخدم لربط جميع الكمرات والبلاطات معا بما يعرف ب Diaphragm 

المثال الثانى للعناصر البرى كاست والتى يتم عمل prestressing لها بالموقع هى بعض أنواع الكبارى الخرسانية 
ومثال ذلك الكوبرى المستخدم للمترو بمدينة دبى وهو عبارة عن مقطع بوكس سيكشن يتم توريد جسم الكوبرى للموقع عبارة عن مجموعة أجزاء منفصلة ( تخيل لديك كمرة طولية قمت بتقسيمها لعدة أجزاء بالأتجاه الطولى )
ثم يتم تجميعهم بونش خاص ثم بعد ذلك يتم شد مجموعة الكابلات فتتحول الكمرة الطولية ( بوكس سيكشن) بفعل قوة الشد التى تولدت بالكابلات لمقطع واحد طولى ( طول المقطع = بحر الكوبرى أو الجسر )

ال Post tension
هى خرسانة يتم صبها فى الموقع وقبل الصب يتم تثبيت الكابلات الخاصة والتى ستولد قوة الضغط على الخرسانة .. ثم بعد صب الخرسانة بحوال 4 أيام أو 7 أيام يتم عمل شد أبتدائى للكابلات ثم بعد 28 يوم من صب الخرسانة (على ما أذكر ) يتم عمل الشد النهائى للكابلات 
مثال ذلك تم صب العديد من الأسقف ( البلاطات الخرسانية ) ذات البحور الكبيرة والتى تصل 10 إلى 12 متر بأستخدام ال post tension فهى تتميز بالسرعة وتقليل كمية حديد التسليح وأستخدام سمك صغير للبلاطة الخرسانية مقارنة بالخرسانة المسلحة العادية 

إذن يمكن تلخيص تلك الأفكار فى النقاط التالية :
يمكن عمل خرسانة جاهزة الصب بالمصنع بأستخدام فكرة ال pre cast
يمكن تطبيق قوة الضغط الأضافية على العناصر الخرسانية باستخدام مفهوم Stressing of cables 
ويمكن تطبيق هذه الفكرة على خرسانة سابقة الصب بالمصنع أو تطبيقها على خرسانة سابقة الصب بالموقع
أو يمكن تطبيقها على خرسانة يتم صبها بالموقع

أتمنى أن يقدم زملائى المتخصصين توضيحات أكثر لذلك الموضوع فهم أكثر علما وخبرة 
واواد أن تكون تلك المقدمة البسيطة قدمت شيئا مفيدا ..

تقبل منى خالص التحية والشكر


----------



## رزق حجاوي (20 يوليو 2011)

eng_ahmed2003 قال:


> اخوانى نامل توضيح الفرق بين
> precast و prestressed و post tension
> فهل
> prestressed كما درسنا هى خرسانة سابقة الشد اى اكسبها اجهاد شد باستخدام الكابلات
> ...


السلام عليكم
الخرسانة مسبقة الصنع precast concrete
هي خرسانة يتم صبها ضمن قوالب (في الاغلب من الحديد) وتسليح بالحديد وعادة ما يتم ذلك في المصانع حيث تتم معالجة الخرسانة بالبخار للحصول على سرعة تصلب والفك بعد ساعات .
وتكون للعناصر الانشائية للمابني(قواعد،اعمدة،كمرات،بلاطات) وتكون هنذه العناصر منفصلة عن بعضها البعض يتم الوزصل بينها بواسطة تفاصيل خاصه تعتمد على الشركة المصنعة .
وتحتاج الى شاحنات وونشات للنقل والتركيب.
والخرسانة مسبقة الصنع تستحدم في العديد من المجالات ( الابنية ، البنية التحتية ، الجسور )


























الخرسانة مسبقة الاجهاد pre tensioned concrete
يتم صب الخرسانة ضمن قوالب ( معدنية ) بعد ان يتم شد حديد التسليح ( الكوابل ، strands) ولا يتم هذا الا في المصانع ويستخدم هذا النوع في بلاطات hollow core slab او في جسور الكباري girders














الخرسانة اللاحقة الاجهاد post tensioned concrete
يتم شد الكوابل او strands بعد الصب حيث يتكون وضع الكوبل ضمن دكت duct ويتم الشد بعد وضول الخرسانة للقوة المطلوبة .
ويستخدم في الابنية في البلاطات slab والتي تسمى post tensioned slab وفي الكباري .


----------



## mecheil.edwar (20 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا للمهندس رزق حجاوى على تلك المجموعة من الصور والتى توضح الكثير من طرق التنفيذ للأنواع المختلفة من الخرسانة

ومن خلال هذه الصور نلاحظ تطور وتنوع الأفكار الهندسية 
فمثلا نلاحظ بأحد الصور ما يعرف ب SEGMENTAL PRECAST BRIDGE
فكيف يتم صب الجسر بشكل مجموعة من القطع الخرسانية ثم تجميعها بالموقع ثم دمجها معا بتطبيق فكرة ال stressing على الكابلات والتى تعمل على ربط كل تلك القطع لتعمل كما لو كانت عنصر واحد 
فكيف تطور الفكر الهندسى بمجال الخرسانة المسلحة

فالتطوير بدء أولا بتحسين أداء الخرسانة بالتسليح ثم بعد ذلك تحسين أداء عمل التسليح بأدخال مفهوم ال PreStressing ثم بعد ذلك تطور المفهوم أكثر بتحويل العناصر الخرسانية لقطع صغيرة يسهل نقلها وتجميعها ثم بعد ذلك دمجها بواسطة كابلات الشد
أنه تطور رائع للفكر الهندسى وكيفية تطبيق الأفكار المختلفة بطريقة تقدم حلولا أكثر أحترافية وأقل تكلفة للمشكلات الهندسية 

مرة أخرى أكرر شكرى للمهندس رزق لتلك الباقة من الصور والتى تتضمن الكثير من الدروس والفائدة فى مجال تصميم وتنفيذ المنشاءات


----------



## رزق حجاوي (20 يوليو 2011)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> شكرا جزيلا للمهندس رزق حجاوى على تلك المجموعة من الصور والتى توضح الكثير من طرق التنفيذ للأنواع المختلفة من الخرسانة
> 
> ومن خلال هذه الصور نلاحظ تطور وتنوع الأفكار الهندسية
> فمثلا نلاحظ بأحد الصور ما يعرف ب SEGMENTAL PRECAST BRIDGE
> ...


السلام عليكم
اشكر المهندس مشيل على هذه التوضيحات بخصوص تطور الخرسانة المسبقة الصنع الى الخرسانة الاحقة الاجهاد وخصوصا في مجال الكباري، واليك مشاركة سابقة لاحدى الطرق المستخدمة في تركيب الكباريSEGMENTAL PRECAST BRIDGE
السلام عليكم
يتم تركيب القطع الخرسانة المسبقة الصنع بجانب بعضها البعض بحيث هناك نتوء Keys وذلك لتأمين التماسك وزيادة مقاومة القص عن الفاصلوبعد شد الكوابل يتم حقن جروات grouting





وبعد ان يتم تركيب جميع القطع من المسند (العمود ) للمسند الاخر support to support يتم تدكيك الكوابل المعدنية ومن ثم شدها Post Tention وبذلك تعمل كأنها قطع واحدة ويسمى مثل هذا النوع من الجسور Segment post tension Bridges











طرق تجميع وتثبيت BOX GIRDER قبل الشد































عملية شد الكوابل لقطع الجسر


----------



## marwa maher f (20 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم الصور تبين الكثير من الامور التي كانت غير مفهومة


----------



## mecheil.edwar (20 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك مهندس رزق
وهل يمكن إرفاق مسقط رأسى للجسر يوضح شكل الكابلات وكيفية عمل الشد Post tension للجسر
فمن الصور المرفقة يتضح التالى :
هناك كابلات تستخدم لعملية شد مؤقت الغرض منها فقط تجميع مؤقت لأجزاء الجسر
ثم بعد ذلك يتم تمديد الكابلات التى ستعمل بصفة دائمة Permenant post tension cable

ولو أمكن إرفاق بعض الصور الخاصة بمترو دبى (لو كانت متوفرة لديك)
معلومات رائعة من استاذى القدير م رزق
تقبل منى خالص التحية والتقدير


----------



## eng_ahmed2003 (20 يوليو 2011)

ماشاء الله بار ك الله فيكم جميعا نامل لو هناك فيديو مصور لهذة المراحل يوضح الكثير من الامور وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## sherief2003 (1 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك المهندس القدير رزق حجاوى


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (1 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم...موضوع جميل جدا والشكرالجزيل للاخ صاحب السؤال والاساتذه الافاضل الذين قاموا بالتوضيح...انا فقط عندي استفسار بخصوص الكابلات ..ماهي مواصفاتها ..طريقه توزيعها خصوصا ..المسافات فيما بينها..في اكثر الصور الكابلات بالجزء العلوي....*الخرسانة اللاحقة الاجهاد post tensioned concrete
يتم شد الكوابل او strands بعد الصب حيث يتكون وضع الكوبل ضمن دكت duct ويتم الشد بعد وضول الخرسانة للقوة المطلوبة .
......ممكن توضيح اكثر لهذه النقطه ...لماذا الشد بعد الوصول للقوة المطلوبه ......وهل يتم استخدام طرق المعالجه االعاديه للوصول للقوة المطلوبه
....
*


----------



## م/ سمو الامير (1 أكتوبر 2011)

اتمنى من الاستاذ المهندس رزق حجاوي ان يمدنا ويستمر ويستكمل المواضيع المتعلقة بالجسور 

لك مني ومن مهندسي الجسور شكر وتقدير .


----------



## engabogabr (3 أكتوبر 2011)

معلومات مفيدة ورائعة جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Abu Laith (3 أكتوبر 2011)

لك كل الشكر على الموضوع المهم ......


----------



## محمد المختارعربى (3 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك مشكور علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## م زكريا (3 أكتوبر 2011)

بصراحة موضوع شيق جدا مشكورين على التوضيح و الصور ...

جزاكم الله خيرا ....


----------



## mecheil.edwar (3 أكتوبر 2011)

م.احمد العراقي قال:


> السلام عليكم...موضوع جميل جدا والشكرالجزيل للاخ صاحب السؤال والاساتذه الافاضل الذين قاموا بالتوضيح...انا فقط عندي استفسار بخصوص الكابلات ..ماهي مواصفاتها ..طريقه توزيعها خصوصا ..المسافات فيما بينها..في اكثر الصور الكابلات بالجزء العلوي....*الخرسانة اللاحقة الاجهاد post tensioned concrete*
> *يتم شد الكوابل او strands بعد الصب حيث يتكون وضع الكوبل ضمن دكت duct ويتم الشد بعد وضول الخرسانة للقوة المطلوبة .*
> *......ممكن توضيح اكثر لهذه النقطه ...لماذا الشد بعد الوصول للقوة المطلوبه ......وهل يتم استخدام طرق المعالجه االعاديه للوصول للقوة المطلوبه*
> *....*


 

لماذا الشد بعد الوصول للقوة المطلوبه 

ربما تقصد بعد وصول أجهاد الخرسانة للأجهاد الذى تم تصميم الخرسانة عليه 
I mean after Fcu will reach to Fcu of 28 Days

السبب بسيط فكما تعلم أجهادات الشد المتولدة بالكابلات تولد أجهادات ضغط بالعنصر الخرسانى 

فمثلا لو أن المقطع سيتعرض لشد = 10 طن مثلا نتيجة أقصى حالة تحميل 
فمن خلال الأجهاد المتولد بالكابلات 
سيصبح المقطع الخرسانى مثلا معرض لقوة ضغط = مثلا 7 طن 
ونتيجة لحالات التحميل المختلفة سيتعرض المقطع الخرسانى لقوة شد = 10 - 7 = 3 طن شد 

بالنهاية لتقليل أجهادات الشد على الخرسانة يتم تعريض المقطع لأجهاد ضغط مسبق بواسطة الكابلات 

إن سؤالك الرائع يجعلنا ننتبه لنقطه هامة وهى أنه أثناء تصميم تلك المقاطع يجب أيضا أن نتحقق من أجهادات الضغط التى ستتولد على الخرسانة والناجمة من الشد بالكابلات لن يعرض المقطع للأنفجار أو للإنهيار نتيجة تلك القوى 

فتخيل مثلا لو لديك مكعب من الخرسانة وعند الضغط عليه من كلا الأتجاهين عند حد معين سوف ينهار ذلك المقطع أو سوف يتنفجر نتيجة لقوى الضغط 

لذلك يجب أن يراعى المصمم تلك النقطة فشد الكابلات له حدود وهى قدرة الخرسانة على مقاومة الضغط 
ولذلك تجد أن بما أن عملية شد الكابلات أصبحت ذات علاقة بقدرة الخرسانة على مقاومة الضغط لذلك تجد أن عملية شد الكابلات النهائية تتم بعد وصول الخرسانة لكامل قدرتها على مقاومة الضغط 

ولكن يجب أيضا على المصمم أن يتحقق من أن عملية الشد الأبتدائى للكابلات لن تولد قوى تزيد عن قدرة الخرسانة فى مقاومة الضغط أثناء ذلك العمر للخرسانة ( 7 أيام )


----------



## hk_shahin (3 أكتوبر 2011)

thank............................................All of you..............


----------



## wagih khalid (10 نوفمبر 2011)

_*thanks*_​


----------



## ايمن شكرى (31 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا بس لو سمحتم كيف تتم اعمال الكهرباء والميكانيك داخل هذه الاسقف التى تصب فى المصانع ارجو اللافاده للاهميه القصور لان انا بعمل فى مشروع عباره عن مجموعة فيلات ومواصفات الصب بريكاست


----------



## رزق حجاوي (31 ديسمبر 2011)

ايمن شكرى قال:


> شكرا جزيلا بس لو سمحتم كيف تتم اعمال الكهرباء والميكانيك داخل هذه الاسقف التى تصب فى المصانع ارجو اللافاده للاهميه القصور لان انا بعمل فى مشروع عباره عن مجموعة فيلات ومواصفات الصب بريكاست


السلام عليكم
في العادة يتم تمديد الاعمال الكهربائية والميكانيكية في الاسقف مسبقة الصنع خارجيا ، 




لاحظ التمديدات الخارجية معلقة بالسقف
واذا كانت الاسقف عبارة عن بلاطة واحدة فيمكن عمل التمديد قبل الصب في المصنع وللمزيد يحتاج ذلك الى ارسال المخططات التصميمية precast والمخططات الكهربائية والميكانيكية ودراستها لبيان امكانية حل هذه المشكلة.
وهناك من استخدم بلاطات الهلوكور في المباني الكبيرة (مولات او مصانع او قاعات) الفراغ والتي بداخلها فراغات لتمرير الهواء (تدفئة وتكييف ) وكذلك الكوابل.


----------



## رائد خالدي (31 ديسمبر 2011)

ما اقدر اقول غير كم انت كبير يامهندس رزق حجاوي


----------



## mohy_y2003 (1 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا للسيد المهندس رزق حجاوي والسيد المهندس ميشيل ادوار وجميع الاخوة الافاضل علي مجهوداتهم في الملتقي ونسال الله ان يجازي الجميع خيرا 

اعتقد يمكن من المشاركات الثمينه السابقه ان نصل الي 


1 - precast هي الخرسانه التي يتم صنعها في قوالب بالمصانع ونقلها لتركيبها في اماكن اخري وقد تكون هذه العناصر سابقة الاجهاد ( prestressed ) او خرسانة مسلحه (R C) 

2 - prestressed هي الخرسانة (مسبقة الاجهاد ) التي يتم اجهادها قبل الاستحدام عن طريق شد الكابلات الموجوده داخل الخرسانه فيتم اجهاد الخرسانه عن طريق هذا الشد الذي يتحول الي قوة ضغط تؤثر علي و تجهد الخرسانه لتحسين مقاومتها وتنقسم الي قسمين 
 الاول  ؛ 

post tension وتعني لاحقة الشد ( بمعني ان الشد ياتي بعد الصب ) اي ان هذا الاجهاد يتم عن طريق شد الكابلات بعد الصب لذلك تسمي لاحقة الشد 

الثاني 

pre tension وتعني انها سابقة الشد (اي ان الشد ياتي قبل الصب ) وبالتالي فالاجهاد تم بان الكابلات تم شدها قبل الصب ولذلك تسمي سابقة الشد


----------



## alkernawy (9 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم ا.رزق حجازي 
عندي سؤال 
ايهما يتحمل اكثر العضو الانشائي المصمم بطريقة post tension or pretension?
فهل هناك مقدار من قوة الشد ينبغي عدم تجاوزها في طريقة pretension حتى لايحدث negative defalcation بسبب الشد المفرط؟ومن ثم التفكير بالتحول الى طريقة ل post tension?


----------



## م.ام علي (9 أبريل 2012)

شكرا لمهندسينا الافاضل لتزويدنا بمعلومات قيمة
وشكرا لصاحب السؤال 
وسؤالي هو هل هنالك حدود معينه لل pre tention , و ال post tention


----------



## SALAH MONIR (9 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيل لجميع المهندسين المحترمين


----------



## haf_hamza (9 أبريل 2012)

ممعلومات رائعة جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد محمد المرسى (9 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## محمود البدري (9 أبريل 2012)

مشكورييييييييييييييييين شباااااااااااااااااااااب


----------



## ضياء كاظم (9 أبريل 2012)

*بارك الله بكل من اضافة بمعلوماته في هذا الموضوع *


----------



## السيدخليفةعلى (2 مايو 2013)

اشكر كل اخونى الذين يقدمون لنا عظيم العلم النافع محبكم فى الله


----------



## البشمهندس محمد (2 مايو 2013)

بخصوص تصميم ال precast و post tension و prestressed

برجاء يا جماعه توجيهي بالملفات و البرامج و الكتب التي تعينني علي تعلم هذا المجال علما باني مهندس تصميم انشائي و لكن بالخرسانه المصبوبه بالموقع

عسي ان ينفعنا الله بعلمكم


----------



## منصور الدمنهورى (8 مايو 2013)

حقيقة ان الخرسانة سابقة الاجهاد بطريقة pre tention لها ممزات على post tention حيث ان الاولى ينتقل الحمل المعرض لة العنصر بعد قطع الكابل عن طريق الاحتكاك وبطريقة امنة على طول العنصر الخرسانى اما فى post فكون الحمل عباره عن حمل خارجى مركز على طرف العنصر وبعد مسافة قصيرة يولد قوة ضاغطة فى اتجاة عمودى على القوى الموثرة ولذلك لابد من دراسة هذة القوة الناتجة عن عملية الضغط وتسليحها تسليحا جذعيا لمقاومة القوة المتولدة فى العنصر


----------



## منصور الدمنهورى (8 مايو 2013)

نعم هناك حدود ففى pree هناك حدود على تحمل قوة الشد فى الكابلات وان يكون الشد فى مرحلة اللدونة وبالنسبة للخرسانة قوة الشد عليها شروط ان لا تتسبب فى شد على العنصر اثناء فترة النقل والتصنيع بنحن نعلم ان مقدارة الغزم الناتج عن الشد الذى يتحول بعد قطع الكابل الى ضغط هو p*e حيث e هى بعد الكابل عن منتصف خط الكمره فالعزم سوف يولد شد اعلى القطاع فى الجزء العلوى من الكمره وعلية فلابد ان لاتتعدى قيمة الشد الناتجة عن قيمة شد الخرسانة ولو كان هناك تقريبا فى الحل لا تتعدى قيمة الصفر بمعنى ان لا يوجد شد على العنصر وعند تشغيل هذا المقطع سابق الاجهاد سوف تنعكس هذة القوة لان الاحمال الحية سوف تولد شد على الجزء السفلى من القطاع ويلاشى كلا العزمين بعضها ولكن لا يسمح بتجاوز قسمة الشد اسفل القطع قيمة الشد اسفل القطاع لو كان هناك تقريبا فى الحل فلا تزيد عن الصفر


----------



## احبك ياوطن (31 يوليو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا جزاكم الله خير الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## مهندسة أم حمزة (31 يوليو 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## oOMohammed SamirOo (26 أبريل 2015)

*مقارنه بسيطه*

*السلام عليكم
دى مقارنه بسيطه بين ال pre tension و ال post tension

أرجو انها تكون مفيده

*


----------

